# Surf fishing in Mexico Beach



## Native (Apr 5, 2013)

I went surf fishing at Mexico Beach this week.  I had heard that the Pompano were thick and you couldn't help but catch them if you had sand fleas.

Well, no Pompano, but we caught a ton of the saltwater catfish.  Maybe the problem was fishing with shrimp.  We caught a few of the sailcats as well.  My sons had a great time fighting the cats on light tackle, and the fish would hit it typically within 3 minutes of casting it out.

We did catch a few whiting in the surf as well.

I need some help ID'ing these,  I think maybe they are croaker?  What do you think?

We had a blast catching crabs at night and fish in the surf.  Lookin forward to going back. 

Mike


----------



## dawgs_fan19 (Apr 5, 2013)

nice fish. weve caught a bunch of whiting spanish and sailcats. only one pompano. everything seems to be loving the fresh cut up mullet.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 6, 2013)

a shot of advice, never use frozen shrimp in a cup. that stuff is a tourist trap. Always fish fresh shrip or fish bites in the surf for whiting and pompano. Hope this helps.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive been fishing 30a all week and can tell you the surf has been really slow.sand fleas are scarce and small and the fish even scarcer.no bait fish on  the beaches at all.water temps still not where they need to be.hopefully the weather will stabilize and get the water temps where they need to be


----------



## Native (Apr 7, 2013)

Mak-n-Memories said:


> a shot of advice, never use frozen shrimp in a cup. that stuff is a tourist trap. Always fish fresh shrip or fish bites in the surf for whiting and pompano. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice - I will take all the help I can get

What are fish bites?


----------



## The Captain (Apr 14, 2013)

You can buy sand fleas,, jigs are good for pompano too,, NO frozen shrimp unless you want catfish,,, curly tail crappie jigs are great.


----------



## The Captain (Apr 14, 2013)

the one is a croaker the other is a whiting.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 17, 2013)

Mak-n-Memories said:


> a shot of advice, never use frozen shrimp in a cup. that stuff is a tourist trap. Always fish fresh shrip or fish bites in the surf for whiting and pompano. Hope this helps.



I like to start with frozen squid, and work my way up the food chain. Frozen shrimp is no good. Live shrimp is a step up, but it is only alive for a few minutes when it is on the hook.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 18, 2013)

fresh shrimp-none frozen from the market[ediable]
i would not recomend live shrimp for surf fishing.


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bottom a croaker top a spot


----------

